# Donation button



## gold4mike (Sep 24, 2010)

I know I may be blind but I can't seem to locate the "Donation" button for this forum. I sent a note to Noxx asking if the recent problem with uploading attachments was due to needing to pay for more space or simply a setting. He told me that it was a setting, but that it would be time to pay the hosting fees shortly. 

This made think that it's been some time since I made a monetary donation in support of this wonderful place. While we are not required to help Noxx with the costs associated with this board, I'm doing so again (when I find the button) because the cost of buying the information and tutelage that's available here for free would be astronomical. I want to do my part to make sure it stays free (or close to it) for me and all of my new-found friends here.

If you can afford to do so, please feel free to join me!

Now where's that darn button?


----------



## Ocean (Sep 24, 2010)

I also would be happy to donate!


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 24, 2010)

I donated last time, as I will again this year. Just let me know.

Scott


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 24, 2010)

Donation Button



Steve


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## joem (Sep 25, 2010)

Just donated $10.00, a mere fraction of what this forum is worth in knowledge. 
Oh and very happy to do it too.
I challenge others to do the same.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't forget the VOLUMES of research,information,and videos that steve has given,for free.He also has a donate button on his website and highly deserves our support.This forum,as well as most of us,would not be where we are in the recovery/refining field if it were not for Steve Sackett (LAZERSTEVE).
http://goldrecovery.us/site.asp


----------



## joem (Sep 25, 2010)

steve's donation button will be next on my list


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Joe. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ocean (Oct 17, 2010)

Donated, Thanks!


----------



## darshevo (Oct 18, 2010)

joem said:


> Just donated $10.00, a mere fraction of what this forum is worth in knowledge.
> Oh and very happy to do it too.
> I challenge others to do the same.



Challenge accepted and donation placed  

Good to have this thread revived once in a while. I do not have the wealth of knowledge that many of our members do, this allows me to give back in a small way 

-Lance


----------



## joem (Oct 18, 2010)

darshevo said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > Just donated $10.00, a mere fraction of what this forum is worth in knowledge.
> ...



way to go Lance.
any other takers?


----------



## joem (Jan 16, 2012)

Just made my yearly donation to the forum. The challenge is on again.


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 16, 2012)

Donation sent. Cheers for all the great information.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 18, 2012)

Just made my annual donation. Thanks, joem, for the reminder.

Thanks Noxx for providing the means for me to enjoy this wonderful hobby, and to those who share their knowledge so openly.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I just donated $10.00 to the forum to help out and testerman for some stuff he going to send me.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## necromancer (Mar 19, 2013)

i have asked if i may send a cheque to noxx, i have had no reply
i have no way of paying through the internet unless there is a way to use interac

http://www.interac.ca/index.php/en/interac-etransfer/etransfer-detail

i am stilling very willing to send a donation (if i can)


----------



## Noxx (Mar 21, 2013)

Necro, I sent a reply a while back... I can also accept Interac payments via EMT.


----------

